# Bosch 1613 and Craftsman table 26462



## creeker46 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,
This is my first post and I am only about 6 months old when it come to serious woodworking. I have played around with various things over the years, so I do have some experience though. My question is yet another about Router table compatability. I have searched and read all the post that even came close to my combo with no luck. I bought a house this year that has a 24x48 shop that is fairly well equipped with woodworking tools, and I am loving it. The previous owner took alot with him, but I bought what was left. I have a Bosch 1613 evs router and a craftsman 26462 router table that I want to get running. I have tried to mount the router but as far as I can tell they don't match up. (I am a Router Table newbie, but am pretty familar with routers) Does anyone use this combo, or know how I can make them work together? I'm not impressed with the table, it just seems flimsy to me, so I plan to build my own soon, but right now I am in the middle of building 2 coffee tables and a quilt rack. Having the router mounted in the table would really help me with finishing these projects. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Stephen. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## creeker46 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome Doc.


----------

